# WHATS THE BEST SUBWOOFER BRAND?



## ckmakaveli420 (May 28, 2007)

i just bought a box for two 15s.........whats the best brand 15's to put in them hoes???? and what would be a good amp to match with those 15 to make them knock the hardest??


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

possibilities are endless. and im guess u dont know the volume of the box do you ?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

um...kinda need to know the volume of the enclosure. budget, car, things like that would help you get a straight answer.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

he got a prefab box of ebay. with 1.4 per chamber he pmd me the box specs


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 19 2007, 11:26 PM~8350496
> *he got a prefab box of ebay. with 1.4 per chamber he pmd me the box specs
> *



sealed? that sucks... did you tell him to send that shit back?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:roflmao: i figured id leave to u guys to come up with subs for it. even came with free tweaters :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

heres the box http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Two-15-inch...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i bet it's made out of 5/8th inch MDF. 1.4cubes sealed per chamber will be about 1.2cubes net after discplacement of a standard 12-spoke basket, double stacked magnet 15" woofer. i say send it back and get an enclosure that's worth having (like an enclosure MADE for the subwoofers you 'tend to use)


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

this kid needs help. :uh:



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

lol.... this kid cracks me up..... his name, his comments, and his rediculous butt-hurt PM's


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

fuck prefabbed boxes


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

first this kid tells me im a dumbfuck for typing in craigslist.com to go to craigslist, because it auto changes the URL to craigslist.org. like who gives a fuck? if what you type takes you there who cares. do you get a fucking medal for typing the correct URL off the bat...lol

then he tells me that he can beat my ass... well those of you who actually know me/know of me know whats up on that... and besides that who fucking makes threats like that from the opposite end of the country (on the internet)

then when wankster ass finds out who i am and that i'd beat his little ass, he threatens to shoot me :roflmao: 

and thats gods honest truth, fuckin newbie little kids crack me up

good luck with your box and best 15's :roflmao:


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 19 2007, 10:46 PM~8350659
> *sealed? that sucks... did you tell him to send that shit back?
> *



i like the solid sound of sealed boxes! and its better for your subs in the long run, my 12s HIT HARD you can hear me 3 blocks away no problem.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:43 PM~8355808
> *i like the solid sound of sealed boxes! and its better for your subs in the long run, my 12s HIT HARD you can hear me 3 blocks away no problem.
> *


post a vid to back it up! :0 ported will almost always play lower and have a better bass response. not to mention it takes more power to play a sealed box. so how could that be better for your sub?


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 06:45 PM~8355814
> *post a vid to back it up! :0  ported will almost always play lower and have a better bass response.  not to mention it takes more power to play a sealed box.  so how could that be better for your sub?
> *


yes ported is louder, they are set @ 24db compaired to 12db sealed, BUT my sealed Alpine R 12s in my sealed box HIT REAL HARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

theres more exurstion <--- speeling, with vented boxs which is harder on the sub


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:49 PM~8355828
> *yes ported is louder, they are set @ 24db compaired to 12db sealed, BUT my sealed Alpine R 12s in my sealed box HIT REAL HARD!!!!!!!!!
> *


i'm sure they sound good, i got money mine sounds better, wanna bet on it? :cheesy: 

the box this dude has isn't going to sound good with 15"s in it. mabey some 10"s or 12"s but its not enough space for 15"s.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:51 PM~8355839
> *theres more exurstion <--- speeling, with vented boxs which is harder on the sub
> *



wow you couldn't be more wrong. have you ever taken a ported box and covered the port. the speaker has more excursion in a sealed box. try it some time.


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 06:53 PM~8355847
> *i'm sure they sound good, i got money mine sounds better, wanna bet on it?  :cheesy:
> 
> the box this dude has isn't going to sound good with 15"s in it.  mabey some 10"s or 12"s but its not enough space for 15"s.
> *



hmmm ied be up to but im no where near you! my homie was SHOCKED by the sound of my 12s and hes a vented box dude with 2 15's old school fosgate powers


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 06:55 PM~8355850
> *wow you couldn't be more wrong.  have you ever taken a ported box and covered the port.  the speaker has more excursion in a sealed box.  try it some time.
> *


i have! we dont see eye to eye bro!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:58 PM~8355861
> *hmmm ied be up to but im no where near you! my homie was SHOCKED by the sound of my 12s and hes a vented box dude with 2 15's old school fosgate powers
> *



take a video of your ride flexing. that should give an idea of how loud it is. i'm not trying to knock your shit, just saying that sealed isn't always better, neither is ported. however usually ported is better.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:59 PM~8355871
> *i have! we dont see eye to eye bro!
> *


if you have then you would know. your opinion is off but your intitled to it anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 07:00 PM~8355874
> *take a video of your ride flexing.  that should give an idea of how loud it is.  i'm not trying to knock your shit, just saying that sealed isn't always better, neither is ported.  however usually ported is better.
> *



Why a shit vid isnt gonna prove nothing, youed have to see it for your self!!


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 07:02 PM~8355882
> *if you have then you would know.  your opinion is off but your intitled to it anyways. :biggrin:
> *


I have and i dont agree with you!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 08:03 PM~8355889
> *Why a shit vid isnt gonna prove nothing, youed have to see it for your self!!
> *


you scurd? :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 20 2007, 07:30 PM~8355753
> *first this kid tells me im a dumbfuck for typing in craigslist.com to go to craigslist, because it auto changes the URL to craigslist.org. like who gives a fuck? if what you type takes you there who cares. do you get a fucking medal for typing the correct URL off the bat...lol
> 
> then he tells me that he can beat my ass... well those of you who actually know me/know of me know whats up on that... and besides that who fucking makes threats like that from the opposite end of the country (on the internet)
> ...


shut up pussy he could so take ! thats how ethugs roll :angry: 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

oh snap! im gonna go e-hide, so i dont get e-bitchslapped hno:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

take a vid i boss wanna see some flexing so i can compare to mine


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

my car doesnt flex alot  it only does 150 n sum change on the dash


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

to each his own. i've heard loud sealed setups, and loud vented enclosures. Depending on the car and setup, anythings capable of happenin.


----------

